# John Quinlan



## John Quinlan (May 27, 2012)

Great site! Just registered....looks like a very informative forum with very professional admins and knowledgeable members. I am a sports model and have enjoyed some competitions over the years as well. I was involved with professional wrestling for a few years and was trained by the legendary "Killer" Kowalski. Thanks Everybody!


----------



## Arnold (May 27, 2012)

John Quinlan, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## charley (May 27, 2012)

Welcome John!!!


----------



## sassy69 (May 27, 2012)

Welcome to IML!


----------



## brazey (May 27, 2012)

Welcome...


----------



## Miss Springsteen (May 27, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## HardcoreTraining (May 27, 2012)

Welcome to I'm John. Like the tatts


----------



## aminoman74 (May 28, 2012)

welcome


----------



## OrbitNutrition (May 29, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Jupiterak (May 29, 2012)

welcome


----------



## John Quinlan (May 31, 2012)

Thanks so much everybody, I try to get on here but not as much as I would like. Great forum and I respect you all very much! Thanks for the nice tat comments also, ha ha ha! It's all good. Below are a couple more photos of me as I am new here. They were taken this past mon th at a sports model shoot. Thanks!


----------



## John Quinlan (Jun 3, 2012)

Here are a couple of progress shots taken of me the night before the NPC Atlantic States Men's Physique Competition in New York. I want to thank everybody as it was an honor competing in such an amazing show.


----------



## John Quinlan (Jun 3, 2012)

Much appreciation for sending me this photo from thecontest last night:

Photo taken at the 2012 NPC Atlantic States in New Yorkof Men???s Physique competitors (from L-R) Anton Antipov, David Martinez, JerrodSwodeck and John Quinlan.


----------



## John Quinlan (Jun 3, 2012)

Here are a few on stage contest photos from the 2012 NPC Jay Cutler Classic, the NPC New Jersey Mid-Atlantic and the NPC Atlantic States Men???s Physique Division. I would like to personally thank everybody that put these shows together and my fellow competitors as well as the judges. It was an honor being part of these events.


----------



## John Quinlan (Jun 11, 2012)

I just wanted to say what an honor it was to win the 2012 NPC Rhode Island State Men’s Physique competition this past night on June 9th. I took 1st place in the under 5’10” class. There was some great talent in my group and I have nothing but the utmost respect for these guys. I would like to personally thank the NPC organization and everybody who helped put this event together. Each and every time I have competed at an NPC event the people who have ran each one have all been so very nice to me that truly I can’t say enough great things about them all. One of the head guys, Mike Feulner, very nice to me every time I have communicated with him…..a real professional and a person I have great respect for. I met and became friends with some amazing athletes who competed at this show. I would like to say for the record I had the privilege of meeting Bob Cicherillo who was the MC for the event. Great guy, very down to earth super cool! I also met Branch Warren who was very friendly. Branch is an amazing athlete and a top notch human being. An all-around great night! Here are a few photos from the show and from the photoshoot I had earlier in the day. Thank You & God Bless


----------



## charley (Jun 11, 2012)

.......


----------



## brazey (Jun 12, 2012)

congrats...


----------



## John Quinlan (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks so much I would just like to thank everybody from the 2012 NPC Rhode Island one more time, such a great event! It was an honor winning the Men???s Physique under 5???10??? class capped off getting photographed with Branch Warren. God Bless


----------



## BigMikeCO (Jun 12, 2012)

Hey John- Welcome to the forum and sharing the pics!  YOu look awesome and yeah.. the tatts are crazy.  I think you will find a really good group here.  Again, welcome.


----------



## aminoman74 (Jun 12, 2012)

welcome


----------



## John Quinlan (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks so much everybody for the kind words, they mean a lot! I would just like to thank my friend the Big Dog for sending me this Rx Muscle on stage competition image of me from this past weekend at the NPC Rhode Island. Placing 1st in my Men's Physique class was a real honor and I can't thank the people of the NPC enough for being so nice tome at the shows I have competed in this year. A special thanks to Mike Feulner for putting together such a great event! Awesome!


----------



## btex34n88 (Jun 16, 2012)

Excellent shape! Any tips on getting that lean? What do you use to "harden" up? thanks


----------



## John Quinlan (Jun 18, 2012)

Hey thanks man, as far as getting lean I take Nutrabolics Thermal XTC, great fat burner! Here is a photo of me with Paul Lawrence aka The Enigma. He has been all over the world on shows like the X-Files just to name a few. I have always been original and done things my own way and The Enigma is about as original as it gets seeing there is only one of him in the world. I respect his individuality and uniqueness and I did mention that to him while we were talking which he appreciated. Just for the record, he is a very cool guy with a great attitude. He lives in Hollywood. Thanks Paul


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jun 20, 2012)

welcome


----------



## Gena Marie (Jun 20, 2012)

John Quinlan said:


> Great site! Just registered....looks like a very informative forum with very professional admins and knowledgeable members. I am a sports model and have enjoyed some competitions over the years as well. I was involved with professional wrestling for a few years and was trained by the legendary "Killer" Kowalski. Thanks Everybody!



Welcome to the board. We strive on have knowledgeable mods and most members,   We are glad you joined


----------



## John Quinlan (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks so much Gena Marie, much respect you and the entire site very much 

Just doing my best right now, thanks everybody!


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jun 21, 2012)

hi


----------



## John Quinlan (Jun 29, 2012)

*I Would Like To Thank Bev Francis, Big Mike Feulner & The Entire NPC Organization*

Yesterday I had a nice conversation with a friend of mine. We talked about everything from my family to my training for my upcoming competitions. One of the things she said to me really hit home and I appreciated her saying this....she said, "John, I really wish you well in your upcoming contests in July. Not only am I speaking for myself but for the many people I have been talking with about you. We all agree you are the kind of person we all want to see do well because you are a good person with a big heart and one who is respectful of others WITHOUT an ego." Thank you Heather, I really appreciated your kind words and was humbled by the way others feel about me. I will certainly do my best, I will give it my all for sure  She then asked me another question, "So what are you gonna do if you win any of these shows?" I have to be honest here everybody, I am just happy  to be going to these amazing events. I am not a flashy guy and I try not to bring unwanted attention to myself. Being part of these 3 amazing upcoming contests is really something in itself. The 3 competitions I will be competing in are: Men's Physique Division for NPC Team Universe in New Jersey (July 6-7),NPC Master's Men's Physique in Pittsburgh (July 20-21) and the NPC USA's Men's Physique in Las Vegas (July 27-28). So here is the answer (summed up) that I gave her.....

"Heather, when I look at these 3 shows I will be competing in the first thing I have to say is what amazing company to be in. The talent at all 3 is quite remarkable. Being my age what it is I have the mind set to have so much appreciation for all of those in the NPC who put these amazing events together. For all their time and efforts that they put into these shows to make them all so successful is something to be so very thankful for. If it weren't for people in the NPC like Bev Francis and Big Mike Feulner, just to name a few, all of us athletes wouldn't have these great platforms to showcase out talents. It has been an honor competing with the NPC this year; I have 100% respect for everybody in this amazing organization across the board:e very athlete that steps on stage for their efforts and dedication, all the male and female bodybuilders and fitness divisions, my fellow Physique competitors and all the judges. Everybody in the NPC has always been so very nice to me that win, lose or draw the entire experience has been top notch. If I really have to analyze these 3 contests, the first, Team Universe....I am just happy to be part of it with so many great Men's Physique competitors. I will try my best to make it respectable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My friend Anton Antipov has been winning like crazy so maybe he will give me a few pieces of advice that I am more than willing to listen to (this is an ego free zone my friends, I leave that at the door but I never had one anyway but you all get the point). The last show, the NPC USA's Men's Physique Division, they tell me it consists of the 1st and 2nd place finishers only in each Men's Physique contest only. I placed 1st in the NPC Rhode Island Men's Physique (under 5'10" Division)....my real height is 5'9" so I qualified for this show. I never thought I would be going to this show. Hell, I will take the 1st place finish and run before somebody steals it from me, ha ha ha! Just being on stage at the Men's Physique USA's is a victory for me my friends, what amazing company to be in there. So to sum up the USA's, just going is something to be proud of and I will do mybest to make it as respectable as I can Heather. I touched upon the 1st and last show before the 2nd one as my goals for these 2 are basically the same...make it respectable. Now the 2nd show, the NPC Physique Masters in Pittsburgh. It is being put on as I am told by a guy named Gary Udit. I have never had the privilege of meeting him but from what I have read about him I would be honored. Definitely a man who has my 100% respect. Seems like a great show, Master's Men's Physique Division 35-40 years old. Heather, I might actually have a good chance at placing in this one. That would be something! She was giving me that look kind of grinning at me and I knew what she was thinking. Yeah, ok, me....1st place? Girl, if I won 1st place in this division I would probably hit the floor and need to be carted off the stage on a stretcher then when I came too pinch me and say it's not a dream. You get my point, I would bethe most honored winner in the history of the sport! I will do my best Heather and I can live with that."

God Bless,
John Quinlan


----------



## John Quinlan (Jul 3, 2012)

I would like to personally thank Tyler Spraul ofhttp://www.weighttraining.com/ for interviewing me, you have an amazing siteand it was a real honor my friend. Check it out:

http://www.weighttraining.com/blog/interview-with-fitness-model-john-quinlan


----------



## John Quinlan (Jul 9, 2012)

*Thanks To Bev Francis, Steve Weinberger & Mike Feulner by John Quinlan*

Thanks for the photos buddy from the 2012 NPC Team Universe Men's Physique Class B this past weekend in Teaneck, New Jersey, I gave it my best. Class B had some of the best Physique's....these guys are all warriors and I have 100% respect for each and every one of my fellow competitors. I had the honor of meeting Bev Francis at the Team Universe as well, what a very nice lady! Her husband Steve Weinberger was a very classy guy as well, I thank both of them for being so kind to me. And of course I have to give credit where credit is due to the Biggest Dog, Big Mike Feulner. Mike, you will always be the man and thanks for the kind words you had for me. I respect everything you do my friend! Great job at these shows, I would do them until I was 100 years old if I could. For all the love & respect I have for this industry and all the people in it. The thrill of competing knowing you would be there running the show would keep me coming back bro. Thanks Again!


----------



## John Quinlan (Jul 10, 2012)

I just wanted to thank the NPC for making the 2012 Team Universe Weekend 2 great shows. I really enjoyed competing and much respect for everybody involved. The photo below of me was taken during the finals on Saturday night, what a great atmosphere! God Bless


----------



## sasuke (Jul 11, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## John Quinlan (Jul 12, 2012)

*Great People & Great Shows?..My True Opinion About The NPC by John Quinlan*

I know I have said these same things I am about to write at this moment before and in a previous post but I just wanted to thank the NPC for making the 2012 Team Universe Weekend 2 great shows one more time. Oh, and before I forget, I would like to personally thank David Lees who competed at the Team Universe Men's Physique. I was hanging out with Dave and a few of his friends who run a forum on Muscular Development before we hit the stage for the finals. David Lees is a true professional with a great attitude, very humble and respectful. Strong with great musculature and a great physique! Congrats Dave to you and your wife on expecting your baby girl in October. May God watch over you and your family always. I really enjoyed competing in the Men's Physique Class B this past weekend in Teaneck, New Jersey, I gave it my best and I have much respect for everybody involved. All the classes had some of the best physique's....these guys are all warriors and I have 100% respect for each and every one of my fellow competitors. I had the honor of meeting Bev Francis at the Team Universe as well, what a very nice lady! Her husband Steve Weinberger was a very classy guy as well, I thank both of them for being so kind to me. I also spoke briefly with Jose Raymond, great guy. The true definition of what a champion bodybuilder should look like. It was funny because as kids I grew up in Melrose, Massachusetts and Jose was in the next town over in Wakefield. I told Jose I remembered playing baseball against him in an all-star game when we were 14 years old and he thought it was funny when I told him that when the announcer said, "now batting, Jose Raymond", Jose was pinch hitting, my entire team on the bench had the look of fear, ha ha ha! Even the toughest guys on my team looked scared. Yeah, Jose was even gifted as an athlete at this age. I have never seen a kid with genetics that impressive, I knew he was destined for greatness and I was right. Best of luck at the Olympia Jose! And of course I have to give credit where credit is due to the Biggest Dog, Big Mike Feulner. Mike, you will always be the man and thanks for the kind words you had for me. I respect everything you do my friend! Great job at these shows, I would do them until I was 100 years old if I could. For all the love & respect I have for this industry and all the people in it. The thrill of competing knowing you would be there running the show would keep me coming back bro. Thanks Again! The photo below of me was taken during the finals on Saturday night, what a great atmosphere! God Bless













A couple days ago, the Tuesday after the show (July 10[SUP]th[/SUP])my back felt broken, I had a migraine headache. I feel thin and more tired than usual. I haven't had any junk food since New Year?s Eve. I have 2 more NPC Physique shows in July before I take time to be with my little children, be dad again. I feel like the boxer that is just trying to make it through the 12th round without getting knocked out. Stay focused and don't give up is what I say to myself over and over lately. July 20-21st, I am competing in the NPC Master Physique 35-40 years old in Pittsburgh. The show is being run by a gentleman named Gary Udit, I don't personally know him but from what I have read about him he is a man that I respect very much. I have competed against mainly younger guys in their 20's in all of the previous shows, some of which based on age could even be my son which is really something when I think about it seeing as I turn 38 years old in October. I read there are going to be 3 classes at this show for Master Physique 35-40: Up to 5'10", 5'10" to 6'0 and 6'0 and up.I am 5'9" so it looks like I will be in the first class. I was told the winner of his class at this show gets his pro card. For what it's worth if this brokendown guy who tries to show as much heart as he can could win first place in his Master's class and earn his pro card I would probably drop to the floor and cry. A pro....it would really be the "icing on the cake" after over 2 decades of training, running in snow storms and for those who really know me eating the same damn thing day in and day out without giving up. This is why I respect the sport of bodybuilding along with fitness, physique and athletics because of dedication. The NPC bodybuilders inspire a Physique competitor like me, being surrounded by these champions makes me a better person. To win my class at the NPC Masters Physique on July 20-21st in Pittsburgh would be the dream. I would be the most appreciative damn champion there ever was! May God watch over me & my fellow competitors and keep everybody safe. Thank you again everybody for making my NPC experience this year truly amazing! God Bless


----------



## John Quinlan (Jul 16, 2012)

Here were a few model shots taken before the NPC TeamUniverse, what a great show! I was honored to be part of it, thanks everybody.


----------



## John Quinlan (Jul 24, 2012)

*2012 NPC National Masters Physique Competitor & Sports Model John Quinlan*

It was an honor to compete this past weekend at the NPC Teen, Collegiate & Masters Bodybuilding Championships in Pittsburgh, PA. I competed in the Masters Men's Physique 35-40 class A (short class). Hung out with some great competitors backstage, great atmosphere. Here are a few images of me from the show, first are a few on stage shots.































Here is an on stage group photo taken of me with a few of the other competitors. Ryan Fisher (right next to me) won the class. Congrats to him! I actually was hanging with him backstage before the show, very cool guy?top notch!







The last photo here was taken outside the show after pre-judging. 







Much respect for the NPC and all of my fellow competitors, thank you very much! 

God Bless


----------



## John Quinlan (Aug 4, 2012)

I just wanted to thank the "Green Lantern" for sending me these couple of on stage images from the USA's & Master's to my inbox overnight, thanks bro, ha ha ha!


----------



## Dale Dean (Aug 4, 2012)

Cool.


----------



## John Quinlan (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks Dale, much appreiated man! Just wanted to thank Ms. Diesel for adding a new video of me to YouTube, thanks so much. It is a progress video filmed the night before I placed 1[SUP]st[/SUP] in the NPC Rhode Island Championships Men's Physique 5'10" and under class. Very cool J


----------



## John Quinlan (Aug 8, 2012)

Special thanks to Ms. Diesel K. for adding a video of methis morning to YouTube. It is a clip from back in June the night before the2012 NPC Atlantic States competition. I competed in the Men's Physique Divisionat this show and they broke a record with almost 400 competitors. This show wasput on by Bev Francis and her husband Steve Weinberger. I had the honor ofmeeting both of them and they are wonderful good people. Much respect for theNPC and all the athletes, God Bless  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OGOme4W9IbY


----------



## John Quinlan (Aug 10, 2012)

Thought it was a good time to release these as football season has begun and these images are athletic style stock images focused on football for book covers. Much respect always for everybody in the fitness and athletic related world. God Bless Always!


----------



## John Quinlan (Aug 16, 2012)

Just added, here are my brand new MMA/Boxing stock cover images. I have always been a huge fan of boxing and mixed martial arts, amazing gifted athletes that work so hard. 100% respect for every one of these athletes.


----------



## John Quinlan (Aug 17, 2012)

Here are a few photos from the NPC USA?s that I was sent. Very cool, to compete in the Men?s Physique class was an honor with the other amazing talent. It was a real honor as well to meet and become friends with many of the great people involved with the NPC like Big Mike Feulner just to name one of the many. Thanks again and much respect for this great organizationalways! I thought this was a nice recap to post, thanks again everybody!


----------



## John Quinlan (Aug 23, 2012)

*Physique of The Week Contest: Week 48 - John Quinlan*

Thank you everybody for being so cool and please spreadthe word to vote for me in this contest, a friend had me apply and I wasnominated as a finalist. Yes, I would be honored to win!

Physique Of The Week ? Week Ending 26/08/12


Just scroll down to #4 and click the "Like"Button by my photo. Very cool  Much Love & Respect for you all, God Bless





​


----------



## maniac0614 (Aug 23, 2012)

Will do!!!


----------



## andyrodgers (Aug 24, 2012)

very nice photos and nice body also


----------



## John Quinlan (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks maniac0614 for doing that man, just checked the site, looks like I won the contest  Thanks also to andyrogers for the kind words, means a lot! The photo below is the one that won the contest for me. I don't get on here as much as I would like but that doesn't mean I don't have respect for all the amazing people and admins that are part of it. Great site, keep up the great work!




​


----------



## John Quinlan (Aug 28, 2012)

I would like to personally thank Craig Abbott and all the Physique of The Week competition voters for voting me into 1st place in week 48 of the competition with 545 votes. Much appreciated and honored everybody. God Bless  

http://physiqueoftheweek.com/week48





​ ​


----------



## BBPowder (Aug 28, 2012)

Welcome to the boards!


----------



## John Quinlan (Aug 30, 2012)

BBPowder, thanks so much! I try to get on here when I can to post a few updates here and there in between diaper changings, ha ha ha! Little children take a lot of time and energy, lol! Hey, thanks everybody in the world and here on Iron Magazine  I would just like to take a minute to thank everybody again for all the love and support of me over this past year. Your love and support means so much, always appreciated and never taken for granted!


----------



## John Quinlan (Sep 5, 2012)

*Tattooed Fitness & Sports Model John Quinlan*

Here is a stock image that was just added of me. Thought I would post here as it has a sports and fitness theme to it. Thanks everybody!


----------



## John Quinlan (Sep 6, 2012)

OK, just for the record everybody and their mother keeps asking me over and over again how many tattoos I have and what they are. Well, here it goes to set the record straight. 

  Japanese theme half sleeve on upper right arm
  Celtic sun cross on middle upper back
  Tribal bracelet with barbed wire around right wrist
  Kanji "Strength" symbol on inner right forearm
  Kanji "Tranquility" symbol on inner right forearm
  Celtic high cross with banner on upper left back
  Kanji "Happiness" symbol on upper right back
  Celtic Rock of Cashel cross on upper right back
  Kanji "Hope" symbol on upper left back
  Chrome and black "Godsmack" tribal sun symbol around navel
  "Medusa" theme half sleeve on upper left arm
  Kanji "Courage" symbol on lower left abdomen
  Kanji "Family" symbol inside left wrist
  Tribal shamrock on right ring finger
  Kanji "Perseverance" symbol on right ring finger

  So as you can see I have 15 individual tattoos which are all either Irish or Oriental. All of the symbols have deep meaning to me and describe my life and what things I feel are important to me to live a rich and full life. I have always been a person that I would call unique as I have never copied anybody and have always done things my way as crazy as that may sound because I thought it was for the best at that given time. My advice to anybody reading this post is to just be yourself and if people choose to judge you for the wrong reasons just ignore it as life is too short to sweat the small stuff. Thank you & God Bless Always


----------



## John Quinlan (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## John Quinlan (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## John Quinlan (Sep 13, 2012)

This had a fitness theme to it so I thought I would add it to this post. Talked with a couple people this morning and yes, we decided to put the MMA/Boxing themed image into the gallery of stock images. This and all the stock images in my gallery are available to any writer/author out there that would like to use any of them for his/her next book cover. Thanks and God Bless


----------



## John Quinlan (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks to Ms. Chopps & Company for The Video Adds of Me by John Quinlan​ 
A few people are starting to add some new videos of me to YouTube and here are a couple of them. Every couple of days or so I will try and get on here to add links to a few more until I have covered them all. Much appreciated. These 2 video clips are from this past Summer which were both filmed shortly before the 2012 NPC Atlantic States Men?s Physique contest in New York. Thanks so much​ 
Model John Quinlan Progress Video - NPC Men's Physique Show 1 Day Out - YouTube​ John Quinlan Before The 2012 NPC Atlantic States Men's Physique - YouTube
​ 



​ 



​ 



​ 



​


----------



## Bout2getReal (Sep 30, 2012)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## AlphaMalePharma (Sep 30, 2012)

welcome


----------



## John Quinlan (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks AlphaMalePharma, great to be here with the other amazing people  Here is one of my book covers big dog, in a prison jump suit, ha ha ha....I felt right at home in this, LOL!!!! Thanks man





​


----------



## PushAndPull (Oct 9, 2012)

Negged for being an idiot. 
Why don't you make a journal of how awesome you are  
This is just the introduction forum, dumbass...


----------



## John Quinlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks to Ross for this special birthday gift that commemorates my NPC Men?s Physique win at the 2012 Rhode Island Bodybuilding Championships at Twin Rivers Casino. A special thanks to the NPC and Big Mike Feulner for making that show such a success. Much respect always!






  Thank you everybody who has sent me Happy Birthday wishes! Means a lot and I personally thank you!


----------

